# Ipod WI-FI



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

I just tried to access my home WI-FI for the first time but I got the message saying 'unable to connect to the network'

Does anybody know how i resolve this? I just tried to connect to the WIFI using my mobile phone and that worked perfectly.

Thanks.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Please try this:

iPod touch: Wi-Fi Information and Settings


----------



## udtknwme (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, I have run into this problem before and it can be pesky! One issue to check if you've tried the suggestion above (as well as resetting the router and/or ensuring that you've added the MAC address if you are performing MAC address filtering) is to check the time, both on the iPod and the Router. If they are significantly out of sync by say hours or days (years in my case, forgot the little guy was in storage so long) this can cause major problems with iPod WiFi connections.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I did get it working eventually.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats good to hear.


----------

